

Austen Heinz, Founder of Cambrian Genomics, Has Died - jackhoy
http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/43244/title/Synthetic-Biology-Entrepreneur-Dies/#.VXsKaU2at2s.twitter

======
jackhoy
I remember watching an interview with Austen
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPnq5pcYfew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPnq5pcYfew))
and was really inspired by his passion and energy. Sad to hear this news.

